# 600EX-RT & ST-E3-RT Review (HSS works on reviewers 5D2 up to 1/8000sec)



## Wrathwilde (Mar 4, 2012)

Check out the review here... http://pixsylated.com/blog/canon-600ex-rt-first-impressions/

Some observations from the review....

1. High Speed Sync supported for 1D X and 5D3 (but also worked on the reviewers 5D2 all the way to 1/8000sec)
2. Tested to a Range of 100m (340') worked flawlessly in an open field (Canon's Spec claims 30m/98')
3. There will be a non radio 600EX for countries that haven't adopted the 2.4gHz for unlicensed devices.

Cheers,
Wrathwilde


----------



## Janco (Mar 4, 2012)

Canon Switzerland has both listed, the 600EX and the 600EX-RT. Isn't this the case for other countries? Well the 600EX list price is only 50.- cheaper than the 600EX-RT....


----------



## PhotoCat (Mar 4, 2012)

"1. High Speed Sync supported for 1D X and 5D3 (but also worked on the reviewers 5D2 all the way to 1/8000sec)"

Something confusing: The author also mentioned that 600-EX-RT Doc said HSS only worked for camera models 2012 and onward. i.e. 5D3 & 5DX.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Mar 4, 2012)

PhotoCat said:


> Something confusing: The author also mentioned that 600-EX-RT Doc said HSS only worked for camera models 2012 and onward. i.e. 5D3 & 5DX.



He said, "_*The manual says*_ that on pre-2012 cameras (anything other than 1D X and 5DM3), the system takes a one-stop hit in sync speed and that HSS is not possible."

But, regardless of what the _*manual*_ states, he was able to use HSS on both his 5D2 and 60D, up to 1/8000sec.

Cheers,
Wrathwilde


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> But, regardless of what the _*manual*_ states, he was able to use HSS on both his 5D2 and 60D, up to 1/8000sec.


Actually, I just had another look at my manual and there is a fine print that says "Canon advises you to upgrade your gear to the newest Canon stuff as soon as possible. Canon will make sure that your new gear doesn't work with your old gear (see no radio addon for legacy 580ex flashes), but even if it does, Canon won't tell you and you shouldn't bother."


----------



## mike_s_one (Mar 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Wrathwilde said:
> 
> 
> > But, regardless of what the _*manual*_ states, he was able to use HSS on both his 5D2 and 60D, up to 1/8000sec.
> ...



Nice one! ;D


----------



## PhotoCat (Mar 4, 2012)

"Actually, I just had another look at my manual and there is a fine print that says "Canon advises you to upgrade your gear to the newest Canon stuff as soon as possible. Canon will make sure that your new gear doesn't work with your old gear (see no radio addon for legacy 580ex flashes), but even if it does, Canon won't tell you and you shouldn't bother.""

This is exactly what I am afraid of... 

Surely the pre-production version of 600EX-RT worked with 5d2 re: HSS. I hope Canon doesn't intentionally cripple
the production version of the 600EX-RT to force us to upgrade to 5d3 or 1dx.


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Mar 4, 2012)

so, is HSS available over radio? that would be awesome


----------



## PhotoCat (Mar 4, 2012)

JurijTurnsek said:


> so, is HSS available over radio? that would be awesome



I guess that's the whole point of the 600EX-RT, otherwise a cheap ebay trigger will do...


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Mar 4, 2012)

wouldn't that be revolutionary?

EDIT: Just read the article and the comments - it truly is possible. This is quite a breakthrough for sports photography - hope they bring HSS via radio to older body via firmware update.


----------

